

They Came. They Sawed (2004) - Mz
http://www.texasmonthly.com/content/they-came-they-sawed?fullpage=1

======
xellisx
Holy crap that was a long read. I was able to see the road just before it was
bull dozed. I bought a door that was in the second house many years ago for a
friend of mine.

------
Mz
I am amused to see this on the front page. I submitted it previously and it
did not get a single upvote and I found myself wanting to post more and more
quotes from it because I found the piece so fascinating. So I deleted it and
did a blog write up about it (with all those quotes I had begun making notes
of), and then submitted that, hoping it would have more appeal for the
audience here. It also got no real attention.

So, apparently, luck and timing are huge factors in what does well here.

~~~
XERQ
Fridays and Saturdays are known to be slower reading days, especially for a
long article like this. Otherwise IMO people don't have the attention span to
read anything longer than a TechCrunch article. That may have been a factor as
well.

Glancing at your submission list, I didn't see your blog post. Would you mind
sharing it?

~~~
Mz
Here is the HN submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7918958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7918958)

Direct link to article:
[http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2014/06/messy-
work-b...](http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2014/06/messy-work-
business-analysis-of-texas.html)

------
drivingmenuts
I find it odd that so many nostalgia posts are going up. Are we running out of
new content and having to re-use old stuff, a la Hollywood?

